# Where to find bulk potato flakes?



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Locally? I want to make a large amount of media (10-20 lbs).


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm really not sure about local finds, but with small shipping charges, you can get 10lbs for $18.75. Im not sure you can beat that deal. 

Meijer: Meijer Mashed Potatoes - Pack of 6 (26.70 oz ea)

-Matt


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't mess with mixing my own, But I do see massive boxes of flakes at the local Sam's.
I would think that Bj's and Costco would have the same thing.

Dan


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

This isn't local but check out: 
Simplot Instant Mashed Potatoes at FoodServiceDirect!

Maybe more than what you are looking for though. but 52 lbs for $77!


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well if you don't need anything special you can always get a few boxes of hungry jack instant mashed potatoes at walmart or any grocery store. Here's the link to there website, it has some nutrition facts (if you need em) 
Hungry Jack - Products - Original Mashed Potatoes


----------

